# Insta Town



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The new addition added too much bare space....and rather than spread around more rocks, I've decided to get civilised... well sorta.

Towns that sprung up at water tanks and end of line camps might be temporary or take root. Often facades were used in front and anything from a tent to a lean-to or awning might be behind...

So I've constructed a set of false fronts and when I find a good substitute for cloth I'll add a couple of tents and a lean to to the backside. A saloon goes on the far right and I'm leaning towards an open air affair with an Ocotillo shade. The ocotillo grows striaght and looks like a stick with thorns, it's core is woody and doesn't sag while dryig. Often a wooden frame would be covered with ocotilo sticks, a couple rows thick.









From my porch, the new addition is the upper right reverse loop and wye in the foreground.
As I dug the cut, I terraced the area to the right of the engine house bunny hutch...







The town of Vail (Az) is known as the town between the tracks. Back in the 1900's the SP was to the north and the El Paso and South Western to the south. Seperated by less than a city block.









Tentative Tennants, from left to right; Restaurant, real estate/lease office, meat market and Saloon. Might as well keep the staks for black eyes handy....
A very temporary placement, set down and a rock anchor.
Some other views to see how it will relate to it's surroundings.


















More horses and buggies will ply the streets than motah vee hickuls, the horse thoughs are coming as well as some Lenex (?) (Ace after Christmas sales) street lamps, the Cast rock bases beg modifications and stands for height. Yes I need to repair already the rt. awning...

The Real Estate office is leasing the store fronts. Location, location, location! Just Add windows and a door and your tent and open shop! After you've made a good profit, build a better store. Step Right Up!










I cut all the wood from 2 1/2" x 14" x 16' pecky cedar planks. I use a chain saw to chop to 4' boards and then a10" Ryobi table saw to slice off boards and timbers.
Siding boards are cut with a 14" Sears construction grade band saw, bought used 6 years ago.

Basic stripwood over solid sonstruction. Many signs and paint to come. Already the real eastate office is advertising Free Parking!

More details to come.

John


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of Blazing Saddles


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I like IT!! Now a few cabins for the populus. The window in the Saloon looks a tad low. Don't forget the swinging doors. How did you attach the strips to the base wood? Can it expand & contract OK? Will you have to spray it with water to get it to weather nautually?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good John. Ken, the first thing I thought of was Blazing Saddles!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Richard,
Thanks.
The stipwood is glued on with Titebond II. Where the wall stands on beams I used a pin nailer, but no pins on the strips.


I salvaged the pecky cedar roof from my sister's remoldel. After 40 years as part of a house it's well seasoned!
It's been 80 or better since I started it, I don't foresee ext/cont probs. The engine house roof is also pecky, though that was framed and planked, more Titebond and pins where thicker. 4 years on that from 20 degrees to 114 over the years. Still tight.
The cedar turns silver, water can speed it up, but I'm thinking of painting the facade. Big signs; Your Name Here! Bold colors for a drab land....
Future plans call for a mountain and The Total Wreck Mine in the far middle and below are pics of the mine town cabins and biz. Those will be inside the reverse loop along the upper level.

Next project will be the TW stampmill.








All that's left is the stone foundation.

Below are the cabins around the hill from the concentrator. I can't use this many.... but the style Q is answered! Red with white trim...









1. is a dinning hall, 2. assay office, 3 dorm.4. Saloon, 5, butcher, 7. Managers home 12. Barbershop.
Not seen a lumberyard, post office, etc...
The ore was wagon hauled to Vail (8 miles) and the RR. 
Compression and prosperity suggests a direct rail link...

John


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

AWESOME, I love it!! I love all the subtle scenery additions! Very complimentary for the mood you're setting... LOVE IT!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey John, cut out some plywood people and you have the set for Blazing Saddles..... 

Good idea and they look great, really add to the area. 

Chris


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a movie set under construction. Maybe you should make it look like they're getting ready to shoot a movie! ;-) 

Scott


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Now maybe all you movie folks can see where I'm going with this. 
I love it when you laff at my jokes.... but.....









By doing the facades first I can bulk up the town and get a feel for more buildings.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Could you just make the inside one big room and then build the contour of the roof to match the fronts? Or do you intend on detailing the insides?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
The town will be in the middle of the layout, no close access. A true 10' rule town. 

The pupose of Insta-town was to show where the town will grow... and to put something in the void...for now. I doubt if I'll do much more than simple shacks behind the facade (french for; falsefront). 
After the First Impression (good) you find yourself making purchases inside a tent! Your mind at ease becsuse you saw a real storefront..... and this was one way a pioneer town could grow. 
I suppose one could do a one building trading post type structure, but different rooflines wouldn't simplify anything. I really want to make tents a part of the construction, but I need something critter proof like plastic rather than a canvas tent. Hmmm fibreglass tents? Naw too stinky! 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Please promise you try to add this figure set to the town


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 17 Jun 2010 08:44 AM 









Please promise you try to add this figure set to the town


















I've tried to ignore this line of humor, to no avail I see.

Mongo no like.

Yes I've seen the movie and yes I liked it, theres also another movie I think with a similar prop shown, but that ain't my intention.

Thanks 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The similarities to Rock Ridge Mk II will go away once they are painted and labeled. Thats OK about Mongo, I'll have no reservations adding him to my layout. I was going to suggest this at the end of town would be an easy bash but thats cool if you dont want it, I'll have to find room on my tiny layout (if I can). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbWg-mozGsU&feature=related


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Could you soak your canvas in a resin or something similar that would cause it to harden, and maybe make it critter proof? 

Chris


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

love the us land office practice ,contests a specialty and surveyor and locator signs


----------

